# Proposal to give $2,000 per month to Americans gains traction in Senate



## Knight (May 10, 2020)

A group of Senate Democrats unveiled a proposal on Friday that would give most Americans a monthly payment of $2,000 until the coronavirus pandemic begins to fade.

Sens. Kamala Harris, D-Calif., Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., and Ed Markey, D-Mass., released the so-called Monthly Economic Support Act that would dramatically expand the one-time stimulus payments of $1,200 sent to most Americans as part of the massive relief package signed at the end of March.

Similar to a House bill proposed in mid-April, the senators called for $2,000 cash payments to every American who earns less than $120,000. it would expand to $4,000 for married couples and also provided an extra $2,000 for each child up to three.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/proposal-2-000-per-month-171322001.html


Until the pandemic begins to fade? I wonder if there are month to month cost projections for what the price tag of that proposal will be?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Good grief.   More pandering for votes IMO.   A person making $120,000 a year does NOT need a handout.  (Or if they do it's not my problem.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2020)

There are a few similar proposals floating around.

The one that I really want to understand is the ABC act sponsored by Rashida Tlaib that would be paid for by minting two platinum coins with a symbolic value of one trillion dollars each.  The coins would be held by the treasury and provide an increase in the money supply without adding to the national debt.

I am seriously interested in understanding this but I have to admit that I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the idea.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> There are a few similar proposals floating around.
> 
> The one that I really want to understand is the ABC act sponsored by Rashida Tlaib that would be paid for by minting two platinum coins with a symbolic value of one trillion dollars each.  The coins would be held by the treasury and provide an increase in the money supply without adding to the national debt.
> 
> I am seriously interested in understanding this but I have to admit that I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the idea.


I found this article extremely interesting.   https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/business/coronavirus-stimulus-money.html

I used to naively  think, "if we have such a national debt why don't they just print more money?" and it appears I was not far from the mark.


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2020)

The more money the government spends...without having the taxes, etc., to support that spending...the more likely that this increasing debt will create major problems in the future.  At the bare minimum, such programs could easily create a substantial increase in inflation would would quickly negate any short term benefits that this "free" money might give.  

As election season approaches, and the economy continues to struggle with this virus, I'm sure we will hear all sorts of "proposals" designed more to enhance the politicians chances of winning....rather than providing any real long term solutions.


----------



## Buckeye (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to have the extra $2k for me and another $2k for my SO every month, but my grandchildren are gonna be really ***** when they get the bill for it.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2020)

I have no idea how all of these handouts are supposed to be paid back when all of this is over.


----------



## Knight (May 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I have no idea how all of these handouts are supposed to be paid back when all of this is over.


Taxes 
Calculating the amount & in what form will be interesting


----------



## oldmontana (May 10, 2020)

Knight said:


> A group of Senate Democrats unveiled a proposal on Friday that would give most Americans a monthly payment of $2,000 until the coronavirus pandemic begins to fade.
> 
> Sens. Kamala Harris, D-Calif., Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., and Ed Markey, D-Mass., released the so-called Monthly Economic Support Act that would dramatically expand the one-time stimulus payments of $1,200 sent to most Americans as part of the massive relief package signed at the end of March.
> 
> ...


OMG   $2,000 cash payments to every American who earns less than $120,000

And the beat goes on...I am old school and think people that can should take care of their needs.  Who that makes. like $80,000 let alone $120,000 needs a hand out?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 10, 2020)

How soon will the US Social Security fund run dry?  I'm living on $6,000.00 a year.  Whoop, whoop.  Will they borrow from Peter to pay Paul?  Time to tighten the belt again.  Each year SS sends a letter saying they are raising my soc. security by $3 or $4 and in the next paragraph say that it is back to where it was because I am also a claimant on my exe's SS account.   Forthcoming likely tax increases will make me homeless - likely sooner than later.  Giving the well-employed working and the wealthy is good for the economy.  (Heavy sigh)


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Good grief.   More pandering for votes IMO.   A person making $120,000 a year does NOT need a handout.  (Or if they do it's not my problem.)


But I don’t make that and I want the money,I really really really do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> OMG   $2,000 cash payments to every American who earns less than $120,000
> 
> And the beat goes on...I am old school and think people that can should take care of their needs.  Who that makes. like $80,000 let alone $120,000 needs a hand out?


Well, we don’t make 80,000 either, so money, money, money.  My grandchildren can pay it back for me as I paid for my grandparents,


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, we don’t make 80,000 either, so money, money, money.  My grandchildren can pay it back for me as I paid for my grandparents,


Sorry, but I don't believe we should leave such a burden for our grandchildren.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

with the extra $2000 a mo all you would end up doing is creating more debt for yourself more than likely.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Sorry, but I don't believe we should leave such a burden for our grandchildren.


Ok, my great granddaughters then, they are young, healthy, and will work for jelly beans


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> with the extra $2000 a mo all you would end up doing is creating more debt for yourself more than likely.


Nope, my house needs insulation and a new roof, regardless of whether I get that money or not, so I’d rather get it.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2020)

*If they want to give it to me I'll take it. At least I'll finally get paid from them for getting screwed !*


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Sorry, but I don't believe we should leave such a burden for our grandchildren.



Amen!  I'm in favor of the government making some Short Term expenditures, in case of a national emergency, but then, taxes should be raised to pay off that debt, ASAP.  Eventually, government deficits lead to problems that affect everyone.  I'm 100% in favor of balanced budgets...our State has that and if they need more money, they either raise taxes, or reevaluate the "need".  Our kids and grandkids will have enough problems to face without having to pay our generations debts.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 10, 2020)

Didn't they already tack $600 per week ($2400+ per month) onto unemployment?  That's on top of what unemployment already pays.  So an unemployed person could be taking home over $4000 per month.

Many companies (CVS, Kroger, Wal-Mart, truckers) are hiring but they can't compete with getting paid the equivalent of $50,000 per year to stay home and play Nintendo.  

I would be in favor of a) massive infrastructure spending and  b) subsidies to state and local govts. so they can keep people working. Not a $2000 per month handout.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

yeah then nobody would come back. however, they are threatening to pull the unemployment if they don't return to work so at least that's something.

@Sassycakes forgive me but screwed how?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Didn't they already tack $600 per week ($2400+ per month) onto unemployment?  That's on top of what unemployment already pays.  So an unemployed person could be taking home over $4000 per month.
> 
> Many companies (CVS, Kroger, Wal-Mart, truckers) are hiring but they can't compete with getting paid the equivalent of $50,000 per year to stay home and play Nintendo.
> 
> I would be in favor of a) massive infrastructure spending and  b) subsidies to state and local govts. so they can keep people working. Not a $2000 per month handout.


I don’t think anyone plays Nintendo anymore.  But if you have money and don’t need money then you are against the monthly checks, but if you don’t have money and need money you are for the checks.  There will be some exceptions, of course.

As for unemployment, I don’t get it.  I would have had to be employed first .  I’d like a job, but can’t work so there you go.  A handout is just fine with me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

hey i resemble that! i play nintendo.   i also work for a living. lmao!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> hey i resemble that! i play nintendo.   i also work for a living. lmao!


Really?  Nintendo?  Surprised.  I do not work for a living.  I do wish I could.  I loved job, but when the supervisor has the paramedics on speed dial, it’s time to go.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

yes really. since i don't do the whole "outdoors" thing and i'm an introvert i simply must have something to spend my stimulus money on and something to do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> yes really. since i don't do the whole "outdoors" thing and i'm an introvert i simply must have something to spend my stimulus money on and something to do.


I play World of Warcraft.  I love this stupid game.


----------



## oldmontana (May 10, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Didn't they already tack $600 per week ($2400+ per month) onto unemployment?  That's on top of what unemployment already pays.  So an unemployed person could be taking home over $4000 per month.
> 
> Many companies (CVS, Kroger, Wal-Mart, truckers) are hiring but they can't compete with getting paid the equivalent of $50,000 per year to stay home and play Nintendo.
> 
> I would be in favor of a) massive infrastructure spending and  b) subsidies to state and local govts. so they can keep people working. Not a $2000 per month handout.



"I would be in favor of a) massive infrastructure spending and  b) subsidies to state and local govts. so they can keep people working. Not a $2000 per month handout."

That makes a lot more sense than giving everyone, needed or not the $2,000.  We need jobs and we need infrastructure spending a win win.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> "I would be in favor of a) massive infrastructure spending and  b) subsidies to state and local govts. so they can keep people working. Not a $2000 per month handout."
> 
> That makes a lot more sense than giving everyone, needed or not the $2,000.  We need jobs and we need infrastructure spending a win win.


Those that don’t want it, can send it back.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Those that don’t want it, can send it back.



What do you mean they can send it back?


----------



## gamboolman (May 10, 2020)

Buying votes or at least attempting too.  This is not good.

I agree with old montana - put people to work on the crumbling infrastructure of the country !


----------



## oldmontana (May 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Those that don’t want it, can send it back.


I do not think many would. 

I ask why give to people that do not need it?


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)

You mean like The Works Progress Administration (*WPA*; renamed in 1939 as the Work Projects Administration? 

Headed by Harry Hopkins, the WPA provided jobs and income to the unemployed during the Great Depression in the United States, while developing infrastructure to support the current and future society. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Works_Progress_Administration


----------



## peppermint (May 10, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> Buying votes or at least attempting too.  This is not good.
> 
> I agree with old montana - put people to work on the crumbling infrastructure of the country !


I didn't know we were crumbling.....Where do you live....????


----------



## peppermint (May 10, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> I do not think many would.
> 
> I ask why give to people that do not need it?


I don't think everyone is getting 2,000.....Only people under the average will get it...But only $2,000.....Not every month... I'm sure it's only 1 time...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i can't see the government giving us $2000 a month. that's more than some of us make a month on the job! i could retire on that. lol!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I didn't know we were crumbling.....Where do you live....????


It is common knowledge that systems in this country such as dams, water pipes and facilities, the electrical grid, bridges, etc. are beyond their projected life-expectancy or are simply in need of rebuild/repair.


----------



## Duster (May 10, 2020)

Well here they are talking about giving more money out, when they haven't paid us anything yet.  We are making it okay on our fixed income.

Others are not doing so well.  My daughter in law said her Dad, Mom, sister, brother in law, and their 4 children are living on Dad's social security check.  He owns a business which employs his son in law part time. Wife is too young for SS. Daughter is stay at home mom.
None of them qualifies for unemployment benefits.  Dad hasn't been able to get any money for his limo business, which has no customers.
Sister and brother in law just built and moved into a new house, which means a mortgage.  Bad timing? Yes, but who could see this coming?  Get another job? Not likely in this economy. These are hard working people caught in tough circumstances. There are some people going through real hardships.  Some may never catch up.

Husband's nephew is 3 months behind on his house payments. He's always struggled with finances, but the house is almost paid for.  He got a new girlfriend about 5 months ago.  She needed medical attention and he took his truck to a payday loans storefront to borrow $3K.  He paid $1K and got behind in payments. My husband went to the place and had to pay more than $3K more to get the title to his truck.  He agreed to pay $300 a month to pay it off. He paid one payment before being laid off when everything shut down in March. Not everyone is smart with finances or life decisions.  Not everyone is sitting pretty with wads of cash coming to them.

In the coming months many homes will go into foreclosure and the dreams of home ownership will be crushed. Many business will be lost.
That's not an easy thing to watch.  Not everyone can come back from such hardship, especially if what happened was beyond their control, through no fault of their own.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2020)

Hey if they want to give me $2,000 I'm not going to refuse it.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Duster said:


> Well here they are talking about giving more money out, when they haven't paid us anything yet.  We are making it okay on our fixed income.
> 
> Others are not doing so well.  My daughter in law said her Dad, Mom, sister, brother in law, and their 4 children are living on Dad's social security check.  He owns a business which employs his son in law part time. Wife is too young for SS. Daughter is stay at home mom.
> None of them qualifies for unemployment benefits.  Dad hasn't been able to get any money for his limo business, which has no customers.
> ...


Duster, that's awful.  I'm sorry to hear of your family's struggles.   Have you used the IRS tools to check on your stimulus payment?   https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## jerry old (May 10, 2020)

How gracious, the rank and file of U.S. Senator's salaries   is $174.ooo per year.                    
I would like to see them try to live on $2,000.00 per month.

I wonder who is going to put these funds back into the U. S.
Treasury?
I've counted my money three times: one thousand, two thousand-nope, three-nope....  Always had trouble with math...
can't divide     174.000 by 12, bet it's more than $1,000.00 per month.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> How gracious, the rank and file of U.S. Senator's salaries   is $174.ooo per year.
> I would like to see them try to live on $2,000.00 per month.
> 
> I wonder who is going to put these funds back into the U. S.
> ...


I thought you were "brainy."   And in what pipe-dream would a stimulus payment for millions of Americans be the equivalent of a Senator's salary?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What do you mean they can send it back?


Donate it back to the government, the government takes donations


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> How gracious, the rank and file of U.S. Senator's salaries   is $174.ooo per year.
> I would like to see them try to live on $2,000.00 per month.
> 
> I wonder who is going to put these funds back into the U. S.
> ...


14,500 a month, but depending on how much they claim on their taxes they could have gotten the stimulus checks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I didn't know we were crumbling.....Where do you live....????


 Most bridges are old and need to be replaced, pot holes need to be filled, roads need to be replaced, etc.  Like my 1955 house, the repairs are never ending.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t think anyone plays Nintendo anymore.  But if you have money and don’t need money then you are against the monthly checks, but if you don’t have money and need money you are for the checks.  There will be some exceptions, of course.
> 
> As for unemployment, I don’t get it.  I would have had to be employed first .  I’d like a job, but can’t work so there you go.  A handout is just fine with me.


nothing to say to that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> nothing to say to that.


Hmm, ok.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

Duster said:


> Well here they are talking about giving more money out, when they haven't paid us anything yet.  We are making it okay on our fixed income.
> 
> Others are not doing so well.  My daughter in law said her Dad, Mom, sister, brother in law, and their 4 children are living on Dad's social security check.  He owns a business which employs his son in law part time. Wife is too young for SS. Daughter is stay at home mom.
> None of them qualifies for unemployment benefits.  Dad hasn't been able to get any money for his limo business, which has no customers.
> ...


Exactly.  For people who have money it’s business as usual.  But for those that don’t this is horrific.    I am so sorry this has happened in your family.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Amen!  I'm in favor of the government making some Short Term expenditures, in case of a national emergency, but then, taxes should be raised to pay off that debt, ASAP.  Eventually, government deficits lead to problems that affect everyone.  I'm 100% in favor of balanced budgets...our State has that and if they need more money, they either raise taxes, or reevaluate the "need".  Our kids and grandkids will have enough problems to face without having to pay our generations debts.


Unfortunately your state does not have the power to print money, hence the balanced budget requirement. 

We have already passed some sort of point of no return regarding the national debt.  At $25 trillion and growing, I don't see any way we will ever get it under control.


C'est Moi said:


> I found this article extremely interesting.   https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/business/coronavirus-stimulus-money.html
> 
> I used to naively  think, "if we have such a national debt why don't they just print more money?" and it appears I was not far from the mark.


Printing more money is like a lot of things.  It works for a while, until it doesn't.


----------



## oldmontana (May 11, 2020)

I do not think this has a chance to even come up for a vote.  Its unrealistic. 

We will see.


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

It's election year, let's all prepare for the unexpected.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 11, 2020)

Re: Two G's to everyone, monthly: Insanity!


----------



## Knight (May 11, 2020)

More to think about

Opinion: Thanks to COVID-19, Social Security’s day of reckoning may be even closer than we thought
Published: May 5, 2020 at 11:00 a.m. 

Prior to the economic downturn—or collapse—that we’re now experiencing, the trust fund was projected to run out of money by 2035.

This has, practically overnight, gotten worse. Why? Because some 22 million Americans have lost their jobs in the last four weeks. This means there are a lot fewer—millions fewer—people paying those payroll taxes into the Social Security system.

And on top of a lot less money coming in, a lot more will soon be going out. That’s because people who are now out of work and eligible to draw benefits may soon do so, out of sheer economic need.

This one-two punch could mean the depletion of the trust fund sooner than 2035. How soon? Perhaps two years earlier—2033—estimates one of the country’s leading experts on Social Security, Alicia H. Munnell, the director of the Center for Retirement Research at Boston College


EThttps://www.marketwatch.com/story/thanks-to-covid-19-social-securitys-day-of-reckoning-may-be-even-closer-than-we-thought-2020-04-15?mod=article_inline

I'm 79 & way past being concerned about what may or may not happen not long from now. The OPINION of reduction coming sooner seems reasonable. If the $1200.00 caused the potential of only being 13 years from a reduction I'm trying to imagine the impact of $2000.00 monthly if that PROPOSAL ever passed.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> It's election year, let's all prepare for the unexpected.



amen to that


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

Knight said:


> More to think about
> 
> Opinion: Thanks to COVID-19, Social Security’s day of reckoning may be even closer than we thought
> Published: May 5, 2020 at 11:00 a.m.
> ...



I have long expected means testing for Social Security.


----------



## jerry old (May 11, 2020)

The discrepancies  regarding finances within bureaucracies
can only make you moan.
Awfulazing does not help.

Moaning don't help, can it get any worser?
There is not an endless supply of money.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> The discrepancies  regarding finances within bureaucracies
> can only make you moan.
> Awfulazing does not help.
> 
> ...



I must not be brainy enough, but awfulazing? What does that mean? 
Don't get me started on "worser."


----------



## jerry old (May 11, 2020)

You lack the ability to speak and understand redneck talking?
Don't guess you want lessons-huh?

Topic #2, post 31
Double RR: Your post on the depression...
Economics 101 and 102, were really difficult for me.
Prof touched on an economic policy gone to hell, as in the depression.
A picture of the Depression Madonna would have been a fantastic teaching aid.


----------



## Knight (May 11, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have long expected means testing for Social Security.


Isn't Soc. Sec. already means tested? Those that paid in get more  pay in less get less. Otherwise IMO equalizing the amount distributed would amount to theft by the government. 

This is kind of getting away from the reality that the stimulus will have an impact on the ability to pay debt thus increasing the deficit which is an obligation. How politicians deal with that doesn't leave much choice IMO but to increase taxes & reduce Soc. Sec. benefits.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2020)

*I am retired, as most of us here. Yes, my income is fixed. But I do not really need the extra money. Because, in the long run, we the people are paying.
If there is that much disposable money, it should go to people in real need. Like higher SNAP benefit payments. I have a friend who is physically disabled. and unable to work at all. She gets $20 a month in SNAP. She has other expenses like we all do, rent, gas for her adapted van, clothing etc*


----------



## Liberty (May 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> The discrepancies  regarding finances within bureaucracies
> can only make you moan.
> Awfulazing does not help.
> 
> ...


Oh, they can just go print more money to cover the SS deficit.  Poof, it disappears. Just crank up the press!


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> There is not an endless supply of money.


Not endless supply? Haven't the guvmint been printing money from thin air for years now?

AFAIK,  what backs up the USD is the public's faith that the guvmint will not print TOO MUCH plus the confidence that it'll be accepted as legal tender everywhere.

How much is too much? Have we reached a cap?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2020)

Taxing SS benefits is a means test of sorts.

The SS giveth and the IRS taketh away.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am retired, as most of us here. Yes, my income is fixed. But I do not really need the extra money. Because, in the long run, we the people are paying.
> If there is that much disposable money, it should go to people in real need. Like higher SNAP benefit payments. I have a friend who is physically disabled. and unable to work at all. She gets $20 a month in SNAP. She has other expenses like we all do, rent, gas for her adapted van, clothing etc*


I know this from family experience.  If you are fully disabled you are entitled to Social Security Disability Income (SSDI).  It's not a vast amount (maybe $800 or so per month) but it's more than $20.  

If there are no other income sources, your friend should be entitled to housing subsidies, higher SNAP, and some other benefits in addition to SSDI.  
The programs are there for people who need them.  They are not enough IMHO but those who are eligible should get them.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> I know this from family experience.  If you are fully disabled you are entitled to Social Security Disability Income (SSDI).  It's not a vast amount (maybe $800 or so per month) but it's more than $20.
> 
> If there are no other income sources, your friend should be entitled to housing subsidies, higher SNAP, and some other benefits in addition to SSDI.
> The programs are there for people who need them.  They are not enough IMHO but those who are eligible should get them.


Yes, my friend gets SSDI.  And she does get a rent suppliment.   She manages her money well. SHe works with an agency for her staffing (24 hours) which is covered by Medicaid.  Her brother is the registered owner of her van (as she does not drive herself, and cannot register in her name) but she pays him for the insurance, and registration. And she pay for the annual inspection.  Sadly, she is someone who WISHES she was able to work...but cannot


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> I know this from family experience.  If you are fully disabled you are entitled to Social Security Disability Income (SSDI).  It's not a vast amount (maybe $800 or so per month) but it's more than $20.
> 
> If there are no other income sources, your friend should be entitled to housing subsidies, higher SNAP, and some other benefits in addition to SSDI.
> The programs are there for people who need them.  They are not enough IMHO but those who are eligible should get them.


Well, I don’t remember all the ends and outs but both my boys are totally disabled.  They got paid 500 a month, yup that’s it, and they received state medicaid.  When I retired if I took my husband benefits, I would only get 500 a month.

I collect my own so 800 a month.  When my husband started collecting social security the boys money increased to 800 a month and they got Medicare.  They still get state medicaid and have to pay 3 dollars for a doctor visit.  Which is stupid, “dignity in payment” crap, whoever thought of that is nuts.  One of the boys has an IQ of 53.  He doesn’t even understand the concept of money.

It took me three years to teach him if you put 2 quarters in a machine you could get a pop, then they raised the price.  Sigh.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> I know this from family experience.  If you are fully disabled you are entitled to Social Security Disability Income (SSDI).  It's not a vast amount (maybe $800 or so per month) but it's more than $20.
> 
> If there are no other income sources, your friend should be entitled to housing subsidies, higher SNAP, and some other benefits in addition to SSDI.
> The programs are there for people who need them.  They are not enough IMHO but those who are eligible should get them.




SSDI is based on what a person has earned in jobs - it can range from a few hundred to a few _thousand _$$$. From personal experience you should know this.  OTOH SSI is for people who have not been employed; benefit is usually about $700.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

Knight said:


> Isn't Soc. Sec. already means tested? Those that paid in get more  pay in less get less. Otherwise IMO equalizing the amount distributed would amount to theft by the government.
> 
> This is kind of getting away from the reality that the stimulus will have an impact on the ability to pay debt thus increasing the deficit which is an obligation. How politicians deal with that doesn't leave much choice IMO but to increase taxes & reduce Soc. Sec. benefits.


By means testing I mean that people who have larger amounts of pension, savings, income in retirement would get a reduction in benefits.   Right now, it's the opposite... made more/get more.   It will not surprise me to see legislation enacted that will reduce payments to higher-income individuals.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> SSDI is based on what a person has earned in jobs - it can range from a few hundred to a few _thousand _$$$. From personal experience you should know this.  OTOH SSI is for people who have not been employed; benefit is usually about $700.


Why should I know this?  Oh, I know you ASSumed I handle the finances for my sons or I personally receive SSDI, I don’t.  One of my sons works, at a restaurant which is currently closed.  I repeat, both the boys SSDI income is based on his fathers SSI.  When they were much younger they could have received it based on our family income.  We did not take it.  Pride can be stupid.

It is very complicated, benefits.  I do not get SSDI disability.  I get regular SSI, so no personal experience.  I could have gotten it, according to the rules, but did not consider myself disabled at the time.  The benefits vary, I find there is no “usual”.

I asked my sister, she agreed. She worked for social security for 40 plus years.  I’ll go with her answer.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> SSDI is based on what a person has earned in jobs - it can range from a few hundred to a few _thousand _$$$. From personal experience you should know this.  OTOH SSI is for people who have not been employed; benefit is usually about $700.


Wrong. People always assume that. I worked for years but not to the age of retirement. I have S.S.I.


----------



## Knight (May 11, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> By means testing I mean that people who have larger amounts of pension, savings, income in retirement would get a reduction in benefits.   Right now, it's the opposite... made more/get more.   It will not surprise me to see legislation enacted that will reduce payments to higher-income individuals.


Giving the government the right to determine what you should receive based on savings, investments,pensions sounds great. Great at least until realizing that is a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done.  

Or any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> SSDI is based on what a person has earned in jobs - it can range from a few hundred to a few _thousand _$$$. From personal experience you should know this.  OTOH SSI is for people who have not been employed; benefit is usually about $700.


You are right of course.  My adopted daughter has "issues" and is on SSI, although she can and does work part-time.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why should I know this?  Oh, I know you ASSumed I handle the finances for my sons or I personally receive SSDI, I don’t.  One of my sons works, at a restaurant which is currently closed.  I repeat, both the boys SSDI income is based on his fathers SSI.  When they were much younger they could have received it based on our family income.  We did not take it.  Pride can be stupid.
> 
> It is very complicated, benefits.  I do not get SSDI disability.  I get regular SSI, so no personal experience.  I could have gotten it, according to the rules, but did not consider myself disabled at the time.  The benefits vary, I find there is no “usual”.
> 
> I asked my sister, she agreed. She worked for social security for 40 plus years.  I’ll go with her answer.


By the way, you are taking offense at a post that was responding to my post.  And he was right, I should have known the difference between SSDI and SSI.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Yes, my friend gets SSDI.  And she does get a rent suppliment.   She manages her money well. SHe works with an agency for her staffing (24 hours) which is covered by Medicaid.  Her brother is the registered owner of her van (as she does not drive herself, and cannot register in her name) but she pays him for the insurance, and registration. And she pay for the annual inspection.  Sadly, she is someone who WISHES she was able to work...but cannot


Very sad.  I feel like we let down the truly needy while letting others take advantage of the system.


----------



## peppermint (May 11, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> It's election year, let's all prepare for the unexpected.


What does that mean???


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> By the way, you are taking offense at a post that was responding to my post.  And he was right, I should have known the difference between SSDI and SSI.


What offends me is that anyone thinks I know something when I stated I didn’t really know anything.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

Knight said:


> *Giving the government the right to determine what you should receive based on savings, investments,pensions sounds great. *Great at least until realizing that is a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done.
> 
> Or any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods


Giving the government the right sounds great??   To whom?   Apparently you are under the mistaken assumption that I believe that is a good idea.   I'm simply saying that it won't surprise me when Congress puts forth such a proposal.   Because removing incentive for the average American to work hard and save for retirement is right up their alley.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Giving the government the right sounds great??   To whom?   Apparently you are under the mistaken assumption that I believe that is a good idea.   I'm simply saying that it won't surprise me when Congress puts forth such a proposal.   Because removing incentive for the average American to work hard and save for retirement is right up their alley.


I was in agreement with you. Because as you point out removing incentive for the average American to work hard and save for retirement is right up their alley. That alley being politicians looking for votes. There are posts in this thread that hope that the proposal is approved not caring that  the recent stimulus will impact Soc. Sec. sooner than projected.


----------



## JaniceM (May 12, 2020)

I'm not referring to anyone on this forum, only in general, but individuals who take this 'work incentive' approach:
1.  What about people who _can't _work?
2.  What about locations where work is outrageously scarce, and people who manage to get jobs at all must settle for part-time or even less than part-time 'hours'?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not referring to anyone on this forum, only in general, but individuals who take this 'work incentive' approach:
> 1.  What about people who _can't _work?
> 2.  What about locations where work is outrageously scarce, and people who manage to get jobs at all must settle for part-time or even less than part-time 'hours'?


Disabled persons (or for whatever reasons unable to work) should certainly receive compensation.   It makes sense to make decisions based on individual situation/need.  I simply don't agree that a random person earning $120,000 a year "needs" a stimulus.   That's absurd in to my way of thinking.


----------



## gennie (May 12, 2020)

Stimulus money to any individual citizen seems appropriate especially in view of all the corporate windfalls - obscene amounts to huge companies owned and managed for the benefit of stockholders.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2020)

gennie said:


> Stimulus money to any individual citizen seems appropriate especially in view of all the corporate windfalls - obscene amounts to huge companies owned and managed for the benefit of stockholders.


Two wrongs don't make a right.  I'm aghast at the corporate bailouts, but that doesn't mean I want my children & grandchildren indebted for another $2 trillion.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.  I'm aghast at the corporate bailouts, but that doesn't mean I want my children & grandchildren indebted for another $2 trillion.


Exactly.   And I don't oppose all business bailouts, just the "small business loans" that were funneled to huge chains, etc.  and the huge payments to major universities.   We need to make sure that businesses don't fail so that people have jobs to return to.


----------



## Judycat (May 12, 2020)

Don't worry, they are talking about making it a loan that you pay back by cutting off 3 months of receiving your Social Security allotment. Now that's the America I know. For me they would be getting back more than $4000 for their $2000 loan.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Giving the government the right sounds great??   To whom?   Apparently you are under the mistaken assumption that I believe that is a good idea.   I'm simply saying that it won't surprise me when Congress puts forth such a proposal.   Because removing incentive for the average American to work hard and save for retirement is right up their alley.


Well, just because you work hard that doesn’t mean you can save for retirement.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Not endless supply? Haven't the guvmint been printing money from thin air for years now?
> 
> AFAIK,  what backs up the USD is the public's faith that the guvmint will not print TOO MUCH plus the confidence that it'll be accepted as legal tender everywhere.
> 
> How much is too much? Have we reached a cap?


 Maybe we are running out of trees


----------



## Judycat (May 12, 2020)

The government has piles of assets gathering dust in warehouses.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 12, 2020)

Printing money and/or associated programs could have the same effect as flooding the economy with counterfeit money. There have been plots to disrupt economies by flooding them with counterfeit money. Counterfeiting money is a crime for a reason or two. Sooner or later the debt of printed money will have to be paid.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Printing money and/or associated programs could have the same effect as flooding the economy with counterfeit money. There have been plots to disrupt economies by flooding them with counterfeit money. Counterfeiting money is a crime for a reason or two. Sooner or later the debt of printed will have to be paid.


True but not by me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2020)

As much as I believe that so many in this country need that money (large families with one or both parents out of work, for example), I don't see how America could afford that huge a bill. It's just not feasible. I say find a way to help the 33 million who have lost their jobs, thus their health insurance coverage. Most of them can't pay their rent, put food on the table, buy their meds if they need them and pay their bills. People who do not have serious money problems like that certainly shouldn't get $2,000 a month.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As much as I believe that so many in this country need that money (large families with one or both parents out of work, for example), I don't see how America could afford that huge a bill. It's just not feasible. I say find a way to help the 33 million who have lost their jobs, thus their health insurance coverage. Most of them can't pay their rent, put food on the table, buy their meds if they need them and pay their bills. People who do not have serious money problems like that certainly shouldn't get $2,000 a month.


Define serious and who decides who has serious money problems and who doesn’t.  It’s a slippery  slope.  I see, on tv, people in very expensive cars picking up free food.  So do the rich or well off, that now have less due to a variety of reasons qualify for the things the poor have never had?  

Could people not sell the very expensive pick up truck and buy food?  Or do they just make payments and get free food.  It simply does not work simply. The rich, as usual, get free food and stay rich.  The poor, as usual, stay poor and don’t have a way to get to the free food give away.

The money is not backed by gold anymore.  The money is just printed paper, so print some more.  We are over 80,000 dead and climbing.  It is predicated now, that even with all we’ve done, 150,000 will die at least.  They should die knowing their families have food in their tummies.  

The future, as usual, will take care of itself.


----------



## oldmontana (May 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Define serious and who decides who has serious money problems and who doesn’t.  It’s a slippery  slope.  I see, on tv, people in very expensive cars picking up free food.  So do the rich or well off, that now have less due to a variety of reasons qualify for the things the poor have never had?
> 
> Could people not sell the very expensive pick up truck and buy food?  Or do they just make payments and get free food.  It simply does not work simply. The rich, as usual, get free food and stay rich.  The poor, as usual, stay poor and don’t have a way to get to the free food give away.
> 
> ...


 "The rich, as usual, get free food and stay rich.  The poor, as usual, stay poor and don’t have a way to get to the free food give away."

I disagree. The rich do not get free food! 

The poor have government programs like food stamps, free school lunch, etc.  They also have food banks they are a good thing and even as I am considered by our government low income I give money every month to our food bank, the Salvation Army, American Red Cross and our local homeless shelter that provides shelter and meals...God Bless the people that work in that shelter...its wake up when I have been there.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> "The rich, as usual, get free food and stay rich.  The poor, as usual, stay poor and don’t have a way to get to the free food give away."
> 
> I disagree. The rich do not get free food!
> 
> The poor have government programs like food stamps, free school lunch, etc.  They also have food banks they are a good thing and even as I am considered by our government low income I give money every month to our food bank, the Salvation Army, American Red Cross and our local homeless shelter that provides shelter and meals...God Bless the people that work in that shelter...its wake up when I have been there.


Yup, my son, who lives in a group home, gets an overwhelming 168 dollars a MONTH in food stamps.  WOW, let’s hear it for the government!  My husband and I buy food for the group home residents every month and the workers to insure everyone gets enough to eat.  We have done this for several years.

The poor never have enough to eat.  Children go hungry with only a school lunch which they are not getting now.   In order to take advantage of a food bank you need a car or some type of transportation.  Homeless shelters are one of the most dangerous places in the world.

In the real world, the things you mention are like putting a bandaid on a person whose been run over by a car.  The thought is there, but the victim is DOA.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Define serious and who decides who has serious money problems and who doesn’t.  It’s a slippery  slope.  I see, on tv, people in very expensive cars picking up free food.  So do the rich or well off, that now have less due to a variety of reasons qualify for the things the poor have never had?
> 
> Could people not sell the very expensive pick up truck and buy food?  Or do they just make payments and get free food.  It simply does not work simply. The rich, as usual, get free food and stay rich.  The poor, as usual, stay poor and don’t have a way to get to the free food give away.
> 
> ...


I believe I already defined serious in my post Aneeda! Read it again! They can start with people who have been unemployed for weeks with no savings, but have mouths to feed and no way to pay their bills, especially since it's damned hard to even file for unemployment now, let alone wait to receive their first check. The government finds out everything else they want to know about it's citizens....they can figure out who's most in need if they wanted to. 
With so many people out of work, some who never thought their jobs might ever be in jeopardy...I doubt it's that easy to sell a vehicle these days, though I understand your point. And FYI...I think they did this stimulus thing kind of a*s backwards. The people most in need are going to be the ones who wind up getting their payments last...some have to wait as long as September.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I believe I already defined serious in my post Aneeda! Read it again! They can start with people who have been unemployed for weeks with no savings, but have mouths to feed and no way to pay their bills, especially since it's damned hard to even file for unemployment now, let alone wait to receive their first check. The government finds out everything else they want to know about it's citizens....they can figure out who's most in need if they wanted to.
> With so many people out of work, some who never thought their jobs might ever be in jeopardy...I doubt it's that easy to sell a vehicle these days, though I understand your point. And FYI...I think they did this stimulus thing kind of a*s backwards. The people most in need are going to be the ones who wind up getting their payments last...some have to wait as long as September.


My DS son was working at a restaurant under a government sponsored program for the disabled.  The restaurant is closed, of course.  He can’t get unemployment.  He hasn’t got a stimulus check.  What he has is mom and dad to make sure he, and his roommates eat.  The disabled poor are the last to be given a thought.  Not reading your posts again.

The fact is nothing we say here matters.  The rich stay rich, the poor stay poor.  The government couldn’t care less.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My DS son was working at a restaurant under a government sponsored program for the disabled.  The restaurant is closed, of course.  He can’t get unemployment.  He hasn’t got a stimulus check.  What he has is mom and dad to make sure he, and his roommates eat.  The disabled poor are the last to be given a thought.  Not reading your posts again.
> 
> The fact is nothing we say here matters.  The rich stay rich, the poor stay poor.  The government couldn’t care less.


I agree with you so I don't know why you singled out my post to ask the questions you did!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, just because you work hard that doesn’t mean you can save for retirement.


Did I in any way indicate that it does?


----------



## hellomimi (May 12, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Printing money and/or associated programs could have the same effect as flooding the economy with counterfeit money. There have been plots to disrupt economies by flooding them with counterfeit money. Counterfeiting money is a crime for a reason or two. Sooner or later the debt of printed money will have to be paid.


I'm afraid it'll be sooner than later.


----------



## old medic (May 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> We need to make sure that businesses don't fail so that people have jobs to return to.


Or let the big business fail, and the stockholders to pay not the tax payers....
and now there is the increased opportunity for NEW small business owners...


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Did I in any way indicate that it does?


I like it that you disagree with me or question me often.  That’s one of the things I like about Keesha as well.  It makes me think harder about if I still agree with what I wrote.  I usually do but sometimes I don’t.  Since I am human, I can be wrong and don’t mind admitting it.  I can misstate what I meant to say.  

But I do not understand why certain people, take other people’s comments personally.  I see that all the time on the posts, and not just with me.  These are just opinions, and others are just responding with their opinions.  If someone seriously objects to someone else opinion, most of the time, then why not put that person on ignore?  

In any event,  my comment stands.


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, my son, who lives in a group home, gets an overwhelming 168 dollars a MONTH in food stamps.  WOW, let’s hear it for the government!  My husband and I buy food for the group home residents every month and the workers to insure everyone gets enough to eat.  We have done this for several years.
> 
> The poor never have enough to eat.  Children go hungry with only a school lunch which they are not getting now.   In order to take advantage of a food bank you need a car or some type of transportation.  Homeless shelters are one of the most dangerous places in the world.
> 
> In the real world, the things you mention are like putting a bandaid on a person whose been run over by a car.  The thought is there, but the victim is DOA.


I sympathize with you & understand that poverty is not the choice of the way to live. But for whatever reason that as a way of  happens in America. There are two ways to look at things. A person can be thankful for what they have or look at what they don't have. 

Personally I look at what I have. To begin with being born in America. That instead of living in a mud hut there are homes, apartments & food.  I think about the millions that come to America to enjoy what America offers. 

You mention    "Yup, my son, who lives in a group home, gets an overwhelming 168 dollars a MONTH in food stamps.  WOW, let’s hear it for the government!" 

Was that appreciation or do you expect more?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

Knight said:


> I sympathize with you & understand that poverty is not the choice of the way to live. But for whatever reason that as a way of  happens in America. There are two ways to look at things. A person can be thankful for what they have or look at what they don't have.
> 
> Personally I look at what I have. To begin with being born in America. That instead of living in a mud hut there are homes, apartments & food.  I think about the millions that come to America to enjoy what America offers.
> 
> ...


I expect my son and anyone’s son or daughter, any human being in the US to receive enough food to never be hungry-that is what I expect.  Yes, millions in the US enjoy what is here and millions don’t.  There is enough for everyone to have enough, but it is not equal.  We, the people, should not pretend it is.

The thing is, I wasn’t born in a mud hut, I was born here.  “My people” came very early on.  My family has fought for the US in every single war to preserve this way of life including the war of independence.  My grandmother received a civil war pension.  My uncle was at Pearl Harbor.  My step father at the concentration camps. 

My government can be appreciative of me and my families sacrifices throughout history.

I saved the government hundreds of thousands of dollars by adopting my disabled boys, the least the government can do is feed them now that they are adults and I am on the downside of my life. I can not die secure in the knowledge that they will be properly cared for, they won’t be.

This is the tragedy of the United States of America.  It is not as advertised.  The streets, after all, are not paved in gold.  Stepping down off the soap box, .


----------



## EllisT (May 13, 2020)

It is hard to talk about this without bringing politcs into it. But I just want to say that nothing is really free in life.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

EllisT said:


> It is hard to talk about this without bringing politcs into it. But I just want to say that nothing is really free in life.


You are right! 

Do you know how much it costs to adopt a white newborn child in 1986 in the US if you could find one?  Several thousands of dollars even if you went the legal route, more of not.  Most people could not find a white child up for adoption here and went overseas for adoption.  Costing even more thousands of dollars.

My disabled sons adoption cost 50 dollars, total.  You do the math on how much the government thinks they are worth.


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2020)

EllisT said:


> It is hard to talk about this without bringing politcs into it. But I just want to say that nothing is really free in life.


You are right of course but since social programs were begun JFK's famous speech seems to me has been distorted  to read . 

Ask not what you can do for your country but what your country can do for you.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I like it that you disagree with me or question me often.  That’s one of the things I like about Keesha as well.  It makes me think harder about if I still agree with what I wrote.  I usually do but sometimes I don’t.  Since I am human, I can be wrong and don’t mind admitting it.  I can misstate what I meant to say.
> 
> But I do not understand why certain people, take other people’s comments personally.  I see that all the time on the posts, and not just with me.  These are just opinions, and others are just responding with their opinions.  If someone seriously objects to someone else opinion, most of the time, then why not put that person on ignore?
> 
> In any event,  my comment stands.


I beg your pardon, but you challenged my comment so I responded.   I take nothing on a public forum personally so don't project your feelings onto me;  I really don't care what you think.  I am capable of making my own assessments, thanks.


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I expect my son and anyone’s son or daughter, any human being in the US to receive enough food to never be hungry-that is what I expect.  Yes, millions in the US enjoy what is here and millions don’t.  There is enough for everyone to have enough, but it is not equal.  We, the people, should not pretend it is.
> 
> The thing is, I wasn’t born in a mud hut, I was born here.  “My people” came very early on.  My family has fought for the US in every single war to preserve this way of life including the war of independence.  My grandmother received a civil war pension.  My uncle was at Pearl Harbor.  My step father at the concentration camps.
> 
> ...


Having no personal experience in this arena, I'm assuming your son's rent, utilities, care giver hours, and medical expenses are paid.  And also that he receives a monthly disability check.  Is that correct?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Having no personal experience in this arena, I'm assuming your son's rent, utilities, care giver hours, and medical expenses are paid.  And also that he receives a monthly disability check.  Is that correct?


Nope, it’s not.  His biggest expense is rent and that takes about half of his disability check, he pays his rent, not personally staff does it for him.  He also gets a small, I forget what it’s called, grant for rent.  But that grant doesn‘t come every month.  It’s there every month but the actual money can come every 3rd month or every 6th month.

But the organization rents a house, just like you might rent a house and then subrent it to tenants.  The rent is paid by the clients and must be paid every month.  The disabled clients can not rent their own place as they could not be held legally responsible for any contract.

The clients pay for all their utilities, lawn care, etc. just like you and I pay our expenses out of our checks.  They split the bills.  Food bought with food stamps cannot be shared.  Medical care is usually provided by the state Medicaid until the parents start collecting SS, then they get Medicare, and depending on income, Medicaid as well.

Various organizations provide care which is paid for by through the state, the federal, and other resources.  I have little understanding about the funding.  He pays 3 for doctor visits, I have no ideal how much for a dentist, but he never gets pain shots for dental work.   I imagine they are too expensive and he refuses them.

Although we would pay but would not be allowed due to certain rules.  Which is why we have to set up a food bank in the home for everyone not just the guys, to stay within the rules.  If a vacuum breaks down, one person has to buy it.  So, when our son joined the group home, we bought pots, pans, kitchen appliances and donated them.

Since my husband work hours got cut, it’s very hard to support us and help them.  He can never retire, good thing he does not want to.  They pay for their medicine.  I don’t know how much.  As was said, nothing is free.  This is how it works for all the disabled in our state.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I beg your pardon, but you challenged my comment so I responded.   I take nothing on a public forum personally so don't project your feelings onto me;  I really don't care what you think.  I am capable of making my own assessments, thanks.


You are welcome.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

Knight said:


> You are right of course but since social programs were begun JFK's famous speech seems to me has been distorted  to read .
> 
> Ask not what you can do for your country but what your country can do for you.


Just curious, what would you expect my totally disabled son to do?  He cannot read, write, walk, use his hands to bring a drink to his mouth, and he’s in a diaper.  His mother gave birth to him, and got up and left the hospital, leaving him behind.  

Born weighting 2 pounds, he had a grade 4 brain bleed.  What would you like him to do for his country?  Hmm, I should start a thread entitled ”what have you done for your country“ cause a whole lot of people have done very little.


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Just curious, what would you expect my totally disabled son to do?  He cannot read, write, walk, use his hands to bring a drink to his mouth, and he’s in a diaper.  His mother gave birth to him, and got up and left the hospital, leaving him behind.
> 
> Born weighting 2 pounds, he had a grade 4 brain bleed.  What would you like him to do for his country?  Hmm, I should start a thread entitled ”what have you done for your country“ cause a whole lot of people have done very little.


You began by "Yup, my son, who lives in a group home, gets an overwhelming 168 dollars a MONTH in food stamps. WOW, let’s hear it for the government! "

Then you posted all the help he gets in post #106. 
I expect the government to do what they are doing sustaining your sons life.  What you don't seem to understand is that with stimulus money taking away from the ability to pay debt & increasing the deficit the ability of government to continue helping people like your son could be severely jeopardized. 

The JFK distortion is about the people you mentioned that are lining up in Cadillacs  for free food.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

old medic said:


> Or let the big business fail, and the stockholders to pay not the tax payers....
> and now there is the increased opportunity for NEW small business owners...


Oh definitely let big businesses that employ thousands of Americans fail.  Sounds like a great idea.   Not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

Knight said:


> You began by "Yup, my son, who lives in a group home, gets an overwhelming 168 dollars a MONTH in food stamps. WOW, let’s hear it for the government! "
> 
> Then you posted all the help he gets in post #106.
> I expect the government to do what they are doing sustaining your sons life.  What you don't seem to understand is that with stimulus money taking away from the ability to pay debt & increasing the deficit the ability of government to continue helping people like your son could be severely jeopardized.
> ...


I don’t think I said Cadillac, but they are lining up for free food.  I mentioned in another post that a neighbor of mine went and took free food from the school for his family and his mother’s household although none of them have school age children, and they can afford to buy food.  Which fits the distortion you are talking about.

I am simply saying try buying enough food for the month with 168 dollars.  I am simply saying no one in this country should go hungry.  But lots do.  We, the people, can not accept this, ever.


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, it’s not.  His biggest expense is rent and that takes about half of his disability check, he pays his rent, not personally staff does it for him.  He also gets a small, I forget what it’s called, grant for rent.  But that grant doesn‘t come every month.  It’s there every month but the actual money can come every 3rd month or every 6th month.
> 
> But the organization rents a house, just like you might rent a house and then subrent it to tenants.  The rent is paid by the clients and must be paid every month.  The disabled clients can not rent their own place as they could not be held legally responsible for any contract.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying.  Since you ended with "This is how it works for all the disabled in our state", I'm guessing some of this varies from state to state.  

My understanding of food stamps is that they are not intended to fully cover the recipient's entire food budget, but rather to assist people in paying for their food. Part of his disability check is likely expected to cover general expenses, food included. 

p.s. Are you sure that your son isn't declining Novocaine? I cannot imagine any modern dentists being so heartless that they'd work on a patient with a very low mental capacity and not offer pain relief. Perhaps he's getting the shots but nevertheless finds the process difficult. Or perhaps it's time for a new dentist.


----------



## Gary O' (May 13, 2020)

Haven't read all the thoughts on this

But

The economy is a tricky thing

Banks need money flow
Congress needs the taxes on everything purchased
Folks need to pay their bills

It's not a handout
It's stimulous
A desperate action, for sure
A sure fire way to pump up the inflation rate
But, the alternatives are probably deemed worse
IMO, that's short sighted

My thoughts?
No stimulous
Like a wild fire in the forest, it's a correction, something that needs to happen
Trees will grow back

Virus or not
We've been riding on confidence for way too long
Staving off the inevitable with bandaids 

China is no different
They WANT the US and other countries to do well
We have been their customers

It's a bit of a merry go round 

It'll be interesting how this all washes out
Doubt I'll see things the way they were just a few months ago
Hate the thought of paying $500usd for a bag of groceries


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Haven't read all the thoughts on this
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better! How I wish the fire in the forest would have been allowed to burn.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Thank you for clarifying.  Since you ended with "This is how it works for all the disabled in our state", I'm guessing some of this varies from state to state.
> 
> My understanding of food stamps is that they are not intended to fully cover the recipient's entire food budget, but rather to assist people in paying for their food. Part of his disability check is likely expected to cover general expenses, food included.
> 
> p.s. Are you sure that your son isn't declining Novocaine? I cannot imagine any modern dentists being so heartless that they'd work on a patient with a very low mental capacity and not offer pain relief. Perhaps he's getting the shots but nevertheless finds the process difficult. Or perhaps it's time for a new dentist.


He does decline the shots, I am not sure of the reason.    He seems unable to explain.  But I remember my mother, when I was a child, refusing to pay for shots at the dentist due to the money.  I could be projecting her reason onto him.

As for the food stamps, he has no extra money.  He is usually in the hole every month which is why we let him work.  He got about 100 extra a month which helped him a lot.  But now the place he works is closed.  At the end of the year, if he is in the hole and usually he is by 500, we pay.

It is just becoming harder and harder for us to do so.  Our other son is in a different type of group home, they share food and don’t get food stamps, and there are more of them.  He never has these problems.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Haven't read all the thoughts on this
> 
> But
> 
> ...


I think some people call it a handout to try and attach some sort of shame to it.  I don’t care what anyone else calls it, I call it money .  And I agree, the world economy is due for a reset.  As for China, as I understand it, they are heavily invested in the US so I doubt they want us to fail.


----------



## oldmontana (May 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think some people call it a handout to try and attach some sort of shame to it.  I don’t care what anyone else calls it, I call it money .  And I agree, the world economy is due for a reset.  As for China, as I understand it, they are heavily invested in the US so I doubt they want us to fail.


"I think some people call it a handout to try and attach some sort of shame to it. "

It is a hand out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> "I think some people call it a handout to try and attach some sort of shame to it. "
> 
> It is a hand out.


Whatever you want to call it, as I already said, is fine with me.  If you don’t want your “hand out“, please give it to someone you know who does.  I would prefer a disabled person, but whoever.  Or you can donate it back to the government.  Or you could just keep ragging on about it.  I couldn’t care less.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

Small business stimulus...  what could go wrong???    LINK

_Maurice “Mo” Fayne, who’s appeared on Love and Hip Hop: Atlanta, has been arrested for allegedly misusing millions intended to help small businesses struggling during the coronavirus pandemic.

Authorities said that, on April 15, Fayne applied for a loan of $2,045,800 for his Georgia corporation, Flame Trucking, through the Paycheck Protection Program intended to stabilize the cratering economy.  *“Within days” of receiving money for his company, “Fayne allegedly used more than $1.5 million of the PPP loan proceeds to purchase $85,000 in jewelry, including a Rolex Presidential watch, a diamond bracelet, a 5.73 carat diamond ring for himself, and to pay $40,000 for child support,” the news release read.*

Fayne is officially accused of bank fraud, and he made an initial appearance in court Wednesday. 
*Federal agents searched the reality star’s home Monday and found the jewelry he allegedly bought with money from the loan, as well as approximately $80,000 in cash (including $9,400 in his pockets) and a 2019 Rolls-Royce Wraith with a temporary tag still on it. They seized $503,000 in the funds from his bank accounts.*_




Your tax dollars at work, folks.  Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy, doesn't it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Small business stimulus...  what could go wrong???
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


_"Don't hate the player; change the game."_ - Steve Harvey


----------



## Lewkat (May 14, 2020)

It died in the Senate, as expected.


----------



## hellomimi (May 14, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> It died in the Senate, as expected.


Bunch of killjoys, aren't they?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Small business stimulus...  what could go wrong???
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Don't hate the player; change the game."_ - Steve Harvey


Sorry, but in this case I'll go with "hate the player."   That greedy man is DISGUSTING.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Sorry, but in this case I'll go with "hate the player."   That greedy man is DISGUSTING.


I hear ya but I blame the bank that processed the loan more than the guy that applied for it.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I hear ya but I blame the bank that processed the loan more than the guy that applied for it.


Why?  If he has a legitimate small business they'd be charged with discrimination or racism if they didn't give him the loan.   His own lack of character is the problem, but he got to be "Queen for a Day" and now I hope he gets to spend some time in an orange jumpsuit.


----------

